# Developing Kodachrome KR125?



## Mitica100 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi all,

I decided to post the question here since it has to do with a collector’s camera. I have acquired a stereo camera, Revere 33 who belonged to Ira and Lee (wife) Gershwin. I checked it and before opening it I realized there’s a roll of film inside. I rewound it successfully and it’s a Kodachrome KR125 reversal film. Can’t tell how old it is, maybe I’ll post a picture of it soon. I’d love to have it developed, who knows what it might contain... Any suggestions in regards to processing this film in the US? TIA


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2021)

Short answer: Ain't gonna happen.  All Kodachrome developing ended in 2010.

It _might _be possible to develop it at as black & white (I've done this with K25), but you'd need to do so manually.  I doubt there's a commercial lab willing to try it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks Sparky, I was afraid that might be the answer... Yeah, I think I read sometime ago that KR125 could be processed as a BW negative if I remember correctly. I'm willing to do that because I don't know what's on that roll of film. I think the film might be from the 60s or 70s, probably zero chances of pulling anything out of it but still...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 17, 2021)

With a camera of that provenance, I'd sure check into labs that could develop the film in B&W. (At least I've read that too, that Kodachrome could be developed as B&W.)

The lab that developed the last Kodachrome is Dwayne's in Kansas. I think they stopped because the chemistry was no longer available; they still had the machine to develop it. I got the T shirt. (Really!) 

There was a photographer who took in the last rolls and there was an article about it that you probably could find if you searched. 

I don't know if they can develop it or if you could find a lab that can. But when I read who the camera belonged to, I'd sure see what I could figure out.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 17, 2021)

Kodachrome. Processed in Color. Seriously.
					

EDIT: Due to the high volume of responses, I need to stress that ShootFilmCo DOES NOT Process Kodachrome and that this article is about the person who does: Kelly-Shane Fuller, who can be contacted through these channels: Email: photo@piratelogy.com  Piratelogy Studios (Facebook) *******...




					www.shootfilmco.com


----------



## limr (Jun 17, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Short answer: Ain't gonna happen.  All Kodachrome developing ended in 2010.
> 
> It _might _be possible to develop it at as black & white (I've done this with K25), but you'd need to do so manually.  I doubt there's a commercial lab willing to try it.



Didn't you develop it in Caffenol? Your threads are still there, but the image links are broken.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2021)

limr said:


> Didn't you develop it in Caffenol? Your threads are still there, but the image links are broken.



Yes, I did.  I still have 30 rolls of K25 in the freezer as well. The images are gone cuz Photobucket got greedy and I kicked 'em to the curb.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 17, 2021)

Blue Moon will develop K 14 to BW...........





__





						Blue Moon Camera and Machine
					






					bluemooncamera.com


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks all for ideas and info. Much appreciated! I was able to find yet another lab which does the BW conversion called Film Rescue, in USA and Canada. I have a few choices now, just waiting for the temps to drop before I send the roll to be processed. It's friggin' 117 here in Phoenix AZ!!! 😫😫😫


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 19, 2021)

I connected with Film Rescue and they _will_ process very old slide film by doing a BW developing method, which is safest to pull any images off old films.
They said:

“The way we process this at this point is into a B&W negative that is then scanned and worked on in Photoshop to improve the image before presenting it to the client.   When dealing with film that is far beyond its "process before" date, the B&W process is the safer approach to salvage images from the film. We put a lot of time and effort into coming up with an effective and reliable B&W process for expired Kodachrome film that greatly exceeds the results that would be achieved with a standard B&W film process in which Kodachrome develops poorly.”

I’m game and I’ll send them the roll. They charge $30 per roll if there are images coming out and zero dollars if there are no images coming out. Pretty fair and reasonable!


----------

